# My Lake Malawi Biotope (a few tank pics)



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

Tried to update a few pics of my tank, but the are coming up blurry and all pixelated in the My Tank section of this website, just wanted to share a few pics, hope you all enjoy!





































My goal was to recreate the Lake Malawi Biotope, with the tank itself being a section of the Bank of the lake. I wanted to use the rocky outcrops as well as the tree root, and various live plants to make it seem as realistic as possible. The tank is still not exactly how I like it and I will continue to tinker with the rockwork over the next couple of weeks. Any input on how I could improve would be greatly appreciated!

Most of the fish as you can tell by the pics are juvie males, all within the 1.5 to 2" mark, the goal was to limit the all male tank aggression as they age, as younger fish are more tolerant of eachother as they mature

The last 4 fish who are late bloomers (slow to color up) , as demonstrated by the pics are my Baenschi, Stuartgranti (yellow regal who just started and is filling in nicely) my Masassa Black (Yellow Collar) and my Stuartgranti Albino, who is just now starting to become flushed with red

My Stock list is

1. Auloncara Baenschi
1. Auloncara Stuartgranti (Ngara Flametail)
1. Auloncara Stuartgranti (Maleri Island Yellow Regal F1) took forever to find this guy!
1. Auloncara Stuartgranti (Ngara Flametail Albino)
1. Auloncara Lwanda
1. Auloncara Masassa Black (Sp. Yellow Collar)
1. Auloncara Jacobfribergi (Eureka Red)
1. Auloncara Rubescens 
1. Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Cape MaClear)
1. Botia Lohachata (YoYo Loach)
1. Leporacanthicus galaxias (L-07a) Tooth Nose Pleco


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Plants are said to be rare to totally nonexistant in most rocky to rock and sand habitats (except for algae types), which these fish live in the lake, but your tank does look nice.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Biotope or not - that is a seriously awesome looking setup. Be very proud of that! :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...Interesting tank-decor..!!  ..quite natural in its appearance...Looks Good..!! Nicely done. 8)


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i think you did a good job stocking a few different types.. All males are very hard to stock and end up with what u planned out! If you every have aggression problems try adding 5 acei or something less aggressive to help spread things around..


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that looks great! I love it!


----------



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah This is my final stock list, it took about 8 months in the making, adding and removing various haps and peacocks, I must have removed about 6 different fish varieties to simply curb my aggression. My tank now is very peaceful, with a little chasing here and there, and your regular male displaying, nothing serious, and everyone knows that the S. Fryeri is king.

The article on how to develop an all make tank in the library was very helpful, and I'm confident that my mix, even as it matures, by the way everything is working out now, will continue to be as successful as it matures.

I will however be adding 1 More fish... we will see how he adjusts to the mix in a couple of days...
Otopharynx lithobates, he was purchased today and is about 2.25" and starting to show good color, All the research seems to show that they are a very peaceful fish, neither exhibiting aggression, or even being bothered by other fish..

Thanks for all the kind words and comments... I just can't wait for this yellow collar to show color! anyone with experience with these guys?


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

looks good, you just have to get rid of that ugle OU decal... GO UB BULLS!! lol...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

noj33 said:


> looks good, you just have to get rid of that ugle OU decal... GO UB BULLS!! lol...


Bobcats are not even native to Africa, let alone the Rift Lake area. Throws off the whole biotope idea.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Bmgrocks said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and comments... I just can't wait for this yellow collar to show color! anyone with experience with these guys?


Actually, I'm looking into buying some of these, been on my want list for quite some time. I'd like to know what you think of them.


----------



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

its actually too early to tell, he is actually the smallest of the group, at 1.75" he is still pretty much solid grey in color, but if you look closely, you can see the black and blue gently outlining his scales. He is actually quite peaceful and timid in his behavior, Hopefully as he catches up in size he'll catch up in confidence as well. He is not beaten up by tank mates but is somewhat shy, and secretive as of right now...

they aren't too readily available, and haven't been too heavily exported from the Monkey Bay area, what suppliers are you looking to purchase from..

a few pics of his parents
compliments from the breeder...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't worry about noki he can be a bit grumpy some times :lol:

Tank's sweet, you did an awesome job! :thumb:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

How much did the module cost you to get if i may ask? I've seen that background to order and just curious about the price.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the way the "tree root" comes forward at the bottom in the tank. I like the plants alot too.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, amazing tank very jealous, but Bobcats BOO!

Fear The Turtle....

T-U-R-T-L-E POWER

University of Maryland College Park FTW


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks very nice...I love the background and the minimal rock look.


----------



## cody16 (Dec 16, 2006)

where did you get your background? just a beautiful tank!


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

noki said:


> Plants are said to be rare to totally nonexistant in most rocky to rock and sand habitats (except for algae types), which these fish live in the lake, but your tank does look nice.


I have seen pictures of Val. in Lake Malawi and have read that there are patches of dense Val. at spots in the lake.


----------



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

the background was actually ordered by a friend of mine, what a gift!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

emptyhead said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Plants are said to be rare to totally nonexistant in most rocky to rock and sand habitats (except for algae types), which these fish live in the lake, but your tank does look nice.
> ...


I'd love to see those photos. I've never seen or heard that, and the wild distribution of most Val. species is N.&C. America, as well as some areas in Europe and Asia.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Vallisneria in the lakes are generally not in the "mbuna" section but are more common near sandy, weedy, shallow, littoral sections of the lake. Eye biters and some other haps are mentioned as living there more than mbuna.


----------

